# thinking Tanganyikan instead of Malawi



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice regarding Malawi setups. I am not sure my 50 gallon would be adequate for them.

Now I am thinking of doing Tanganyikans instead of Malawis. I am thinking
Cyprichromis leptosoma or any of the variations plus Julidochromis trasnscriptus..

what else would round out a tank of those? catfish? plecs? ideas? thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Reva said:


> Thanks for the advice regarding Malawi setups. I am not sure my 50 gallon would be adequate for them.
> 
> Now I am thinking of doing Tanganyikans instead of Malawis. I am thinking
> Cyprichromis leptosoma or any of the variations plus Julidochromis trasnscriptus..
> ...


Agreed, Malawi need a lot of room. Synodontis sp. would work well particularly tanganyikan species.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! what about crustaceans? snails? everyone will get eaten? do you like those two Tanganyikans together? One is bottom the other all over dweller...

I have Syno.eur. in my 150 gallon and I dont think he'd enjoy a 50. I need tough and pretty and a bit smaller....which?


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Also make sure you look into the Neolamprologus Multifasciatus and other shell dwellers. shelldwellers.com is a great resource to see if you like them. They develop colonies and raise their fry in the shells. They work well if you have seperate areas for each type of tang species (ie: Julies in rocks, leptosoma above etc). Calvus is another nice tang fish apparently. I'm currently trying to setup a 56G tang tank but am having difficulty finding species like leptosoma.

I find my multies work great with snails - they'll move them quite a bit if they come into their territory.

If you know where you can get leptosoma, especially of the "Utinta" variety (smaller blue/yellow ones) please let me know!


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*leptospoma*

Odd you should ask that. I have been emailing with a guy who raises them. He just sold his last batch of grown fry at the Greater Seattle Aquarium Club auction, and he is breeding his again. He told me that they do not travel well (only guaranteed for four hours travel time), so most dealers wont ship them, or if they do they dont survive. So you have to find a local breeder. I am going to get some from this guy and breed them too. Sounds like you could make some minor fish hobby bucks back 

where are you? maybe we can figure how to get you some too


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

leptosoma are nice but make sure your tank is large enough for the school to motor around. a 4ft would be nice.

if u thinking about shellies, dont bother w/ calvus. the julies can get territorial as well.

i had some c.microlepidotus, p.nigripinnis and a small group of c.leptosoma azuri back in the day. really nice.

perhaps do leptos, shellies and a gobie.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*synodontis*

if you are looking for any synodontis petricola, i have some available. 
you can pm me.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I heard that there are a few good fish stores in Seattle that carries Tanganyikans.

If there was a good local source of cyp leptos and gobies, I would start up a Tang community tank.

If you come across a LFS in Seattle that is worth visiting for Tang cichlids, please let us know. Only one I've heard of is down in Portland:

http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/store.php


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I heard that there are a few good fish stores in Seattle that carries Tanganyikans.
> 
> If there was a good local source of cyp leptos and gobies, I would start up a Tang community tank.
> 
> ...


I used to live in Portland, and my favorite store was shut down due to zoning. they had outdoor Koi ponds and even baby Sturgeon for outdoor ponds. I was so bummed I didnt go to the store you mentioned, but just headed home. Next time I will look.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

So which gobies do you recommend?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Reva said:


> So which gobies do you recommend?


You should ask Charles. He used to be into Tangs and had some gobies. They are really cool fish.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Charles is a good reference. He used to be a tanganyikan mod on cichlid-forum, I believe he used to breed paracyps.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/e_cyanostictus.php


----------

